# How do I "Approve" my pics to make the show up in the gallary?



## Captainbrice (May 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

They must be approved by Calum. He's the creator and administrator of the forum! Be patient, he'll get to it.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

I approve all pictures submitted to the gallery just to make sure that they are suitable and in the right section, if not I will move them and approve them.

I normally do approvals every day, sometimes 2-3 days max (unless I am on holiday or something).

Yours will be done in a few minutes.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Your pics are approved ;D thanks for submitting your photos they are a great addition to the gallery.


----------



## Ailsa Neilson (May 30, 2010)

how do you add pictures??


----------



## Ailsa Neilson (May 30, 2010)

*How do you make photos smaller?*

How do u makepics smaller o that they can go into the gallery??


----------

